
Ask HN: How you promote your web apps? - babayaga_
Hello HNers,<p>I do not have any profile on any social media sites, meaning no followers. I am working on a web app. How can I promote my web app?
======
bobblywobbles
Pay them
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19630181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19630181)).

Other reasonable suggestions include: \- Post on producthunt \- Post on reddit
\- Google Ads \- Facebook page \- Cold-emails \- Word of mouth \- Business
cards \- Scour the internet for forums related to your web apps

The best success I've had has come from winning the HN lottery, I got on the
front page. Otherwise paying people was 2nd. I don't have a 3rd option that
has worked well enough yet.

------
buboard
Also try Show HN, if not for the views, it might get picked up by someone
else.

It is becoming increasingly difficult to find a channel, most subreddits
consider it spam, producthunt is cliquish, facebook and google cost money, and
google search does not pick up unpopular stuff since years ago.

I wonder if we should revive the concept of webrings. Anyone has any ideas ?

~~~
amirouche
The space for small apps like spreadsheet2website, community website, CRM, ERP
to name a few are all niches with existing major competitor. Maybe the time of
low hanging fruits has passed and it is time to make the brain work.

There might be room for small innovations but without network, like OP, I
doubt it will work.

------
amirouche
Someone shared this in IndieHacker recently
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup)

